# IdEaS fOr 2009



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Just rambling ideas around for 2009 haunt

I really want to try to make my cemetery bigger, just use it for the whole theme this year. 

I am in the process of recreating a version of the crying angel/beloved statue. Right now I am working on the tombstone facade, I already have the dress, foam core head and wig for the project. 

Today I am suppose to go by and look at some mannequin parts that will be donated by a business. I also have a contact at another business who will be donating some more parts to me later.. Yeah!!!

There are several larger stones that I would like to recreate. 

Now I am seriously thinking about breaking down and doing the FCG and hopefully find the courage to tackle the pop up tombstone project, seeing as how I have already bought all the stuff to do it, just need to spend a whole day and put it together. Stop procrastinating lacey... 

Lets see, would like to add some zombies in there, but that might not happen. Thinking classic haunted cemetery. More of a visual cemetery then an actual scare... 

Would like to try to incorporate moss, lighting, sound, cold wind, a few WTh's in there.. LOL got myself on that one. ooooo ground fogger of course. 

I have been taking a ton of pictures of the cemeteries around here and hopefully I can recreate a few details. 

Nervous about this project, because I really want to visually capture the essence of a classic spooky graveyard. 

I am hoping that I can ask one of the photographers here at the newspaper to come back and professional shoot the cemetery for me. That would be pretty awesome to actual get the shots that I want and to share with the members. 

Lets see final thoughts.... Stop procrastinating actually get up off my butt and finish at least one project...


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds terrific. I can't wait to see some pics. I've been procrastinating too so don't feel alone, at all.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

If you need some moss, it's everywhere here. Just let me know (pic of it at my Forum album). Best of luck with the list of stuff. Mine is too big now...as most Propaholics, I need 28 hours in a day.


----------

